# Some tummy pains, feeling sick, fever - Can someone help me



## welshgirl80

This all started 6 weeks ago. I got sore tummy pains (from very painful pain to a dull pain) feeling sick, running hot and cold, headaches and feeling bad. First of all I was told it was Gastroenteritisi I was given pills but it got worse and now I was told it might be gallstones. I had a blood test today and waiting for a scan sometime soon. Yet my peroid was 2 weeks late and when I went to the toilet today, there was blood from the back passage. Now I am worried but could this by from peroid seeing as it's never been there before? Theres nothing I can do til next Tuesday (when I get the results back) but what could it be? Also it's sore on my bum and it feels like piles....even know I've never had them before!


----------



## Cherrie

Hi, Sorry I just saw this...While body temperatures vary with hormone changes during each cycle, most women do not feel feverish or have a detectable fever just because their hormone fluctuates every month -- even if your period is late for two weeks. If this is not your usual pattern, it is definitely worth seeing a dr about.How was your blood test? Are you feeling any better now?


----------



## welshgirl80

Its still on going. I've seen my doc, another blood test after Xmas, a scan on Jan 7th and a camera up my backside sometime soon! I have been freaking myself out thinking its cancer. I know it's stupid but surely the blood test will show up anything before I go to scan?!?


----------



## welshgirl80

I had my scan on Monday and they couldnt see why I was in pain and having the problems. They checked everything and she found it hard to read me, but it also took a while to find my Gallbladder! They needed another doctor to come in and help them find it. But I was told there wasnt something blocking me. I also got a letter about having a camera into the colon but seeing as I am low risk, I have to wait. Each is fair enough. I've got call my doc next week to get results.


----------



## 16085

welshgirl80 said:


> This all started 6 weeks ago. I got sore tummy pains (from very painful pain to a dull pain) feeling sick, running hot and cold, headaches and feeling bad. First of all I was told it was Gastroenteritisi I was given pills but it got worse and now I was told it might be gallstones. I had a blood test today and waiting for a scan sometime soon. Yet my peroid was 2 weeks late and when I went to the toilet today, there was blood from the back passage. Now I am worried but could this by from peroid seeing as it's never been there before? Theres nothing I can do til next Tuesday (when I get the results back) but what could it be? Also it's sore on my bum and it feels like piles....even know I've never had them before!


Hi, I'm going thru the same exact thing as you! I went thru this last Feb too.....had the CTscan/sonogram/colonoscopy. I was DX'd with IBS.Its back again and its been 7 weeks for me! I also have the headaches, my temp goes up and down all day......from 98.6 to 99.7 down to 99.3 then 98.6. I'm constipated along with all this.I called the Nurse today at my Dr's office, she said not to worry about my temp. I had my blood work done and there is no sign of infection.I don't know whats wrong with me!Lisa


----------



## welshgirl80

Hi Lisa, I've just sent you a message. It's nice to know I am not alone in feeling this way. Right now the pains have gone, but still havin trouble going to the toilet.


----------



## welshgirl80

I got my scan results and something was found. I was told I had capillary hemangioma in my liver, small packages of blood! Now I am getting a CT Scan done and my Colonscopy will happen in March/April. Could this be IBS?!? It's bugging me alot


----------

